# Ryobi CS26 virtually rebuilt, still won't start.



## jaybar (May 19, 2014)

History: had this unit for 3 years. Last year started to run poorly, wouldn't get to top speed unless I flipped it over. This year I thought to put carb cleaner in it so I did that while engine was running and it died as I sprayed the cleaner into the carb. Never started again. Even after doing the following.

1) Fresh gas and oil. Ethanol free gas.
2) removed carb and cleaned thoroughly.
3) REPLACED With NEW carb.
4) replaced plug and coil due to low spark.
5) Replaced fuel filter and hoses.
6) Lastly replaced both gaskets. the one for the carb and the one at the engine intake.

I get great spark and the primer, which is new with the carb, pulls gas in perfectly. Compression is good. Here's what I'm seeing, which may be normal. Not sure how a carb like this works. But when I have the carb off the motor but still connected to tank and hoses, the primer will pull gas in but no gas even comes into the carb cylinder. Seems that it goes right back into the tank through the other hose. I have the hoses on correctly, checked and double checked. I've even poured a small amount of gas into the engine shaft through the spark plug hole. Never even sounds like it wants to start. My background includes having 3 different 2 stoke dirtbikes and always could fix them. And for a living I fix computers and machinery so I am competent in such things. what the heck is going on? thanks to all in advance for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would check the flywheel for a possible sheared timing key. If you spray in too much liquid while running, it could cause a hydro lock and the sudden stop or increase in compression may have caused the key to shear.
This would result in the ignition timing being off, and could cause a no start even with a prime.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

In addition to what 30yearTech advised. You said compression is good, what reading is on your compression gage? 90 to 100 psi would be about the bare minimum for a good running motor. The cube carbs on small engines do not inject any gas into the carb throat as bowl type carbs do. The primer is actually a purge system that removes any air in the lines and allows the engine to draw fuel from the carb with the crankcase pulses.

Sorry, welcome to Hobby Talk.


----------



## jaybar (May 19, 2014)

Thank you for the replies so far. I've looked at the schematic for the flywheel and I may not attempt to take it apart that much to check it. is there any other way to check the timing?

In response to the 2nd reply, I do not have a compression guage but compared to the compression before the initial problem it feels the same. And actually changed dramatically when I installed the new gaskets.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jaybar said:


> Thank you for the replies so far. I've looked at the schematic for the flywheel and I may not attempt to take it apart that much to check it. is there any other way to check the timing?


Unfortunately NO, flywheel removal and inspection is the easiest way to check ignition timing. 



jaybar said:


> In response to the 2nd reply, I do not have a compression guage but compared to the compression before the initial problem it feels the same. And actually changed dramatically when I installed the new gaskets.


Engine compression will not change with the replacement of intake and carburetor gaskets. You could effectively remove the carburetor and intake all together and the compression would remain the same. If the problem is low compression, you could try adding a little oil into the cylinder via the spark plug. This will bring the compression up a little and if it starts or tries to start, then low compression may be your issue.


----------

